# Folding Sligshot with bands other than Saunders?



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

I currently own a Trumark FS-1 and want to get a Dankung Sniper (Univ. Edition).

But I want to try out Flatbands. Do any of you know of commercial compact folding Slingshots like the Dankung and Trumark but with flatbands instead of tubes? The only ones I have seen are the Saunders, but they are too large.

Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You can tie flat bands on to the ones you have.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, what ghost said.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I own a sniper folding slingshot and I can use flats on if I desire,use your imagination and you will figure out flats can be used with any tube shooter.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Trident by Milbro pro shot. A bit pricey but a classy bit of kit that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks! I read the ways of attaching bands to the tube slingshot. But I like keeping mine as stock as possible and since I am looking for a new one why not get band one anyways .

I looked at the Trident, love the designs but it is quite expensive. Time to start saving.

My dream slingshot would be a compact folding one like the Trumark FS-1, but with an easy stock band attachment system like the FlippingOut Scout.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Charlos said:


> Thanks! I read the ways of attaching bands to the tube slingshot. But I like keeping mine as stock as possible and since I am looking for a new one why not get band one anyways .
> 
> I looked at the Trident, love the designs but it is quite expensive. Time to start saving.
> 
> My dream slingshot would be a compact folding one like the Trumark FS-1, but with an easy stock band attachment system like the FlippingOut Scout.


Yeah why not a flatband one its a pity saunders don't do theirs with wrist brace,you know the small one with cams for holding band,not sure if the cams would accommodate tubes though.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Saunders makes a folding falcon and the wrist rocket pro folds up into a small box. The Wham-O Sportsman has a neat band attachment system. You can find them cheap on eBay or make one. If you're looking to bu new, why not just buy a Scout? Flatband style forks already fit pretty nicely in a back pocket, no need to fold.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the other alternative, is to buy or make a flat band shooter, and if you are concerned about having a wrist support, such as yours, then just add a lanyard to it. it acts as a form of wrist support.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

:yeahthat: lanyards work great for a brace.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

If your mind is set on a dangung uni sniper and you have a friend who is good with metal work you could use my idea,I have had this idea for awhile but do not have the tools to put it into practice made to fit it can convert any sniper into flatband shooter but then again like others have said perhaps get a scout and lanyard...I'm just trowing ideas out there. anyway it would be quick to change from tubes to flats and back again as you desire.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

oooor, just wait till flippinout makes the wristbaced scout they are working on available


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

If you can weld then you can just weld a piece of round rod to the metal frame of the ss and can tie the bands on there. Heres a picture of some that I have done it to. The second is with the bands tied on.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking horseshoes :naughty:


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think they're out of business, but Oddwing had a Wham-O Sportsman style with a wrist brace, too.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/slingshots_modern_oddwing.html


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah u can tie flantbands on


----------

